# NEED some Crow Decoys!!



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone have any crow decoys that they will sell for cheap or wanna give away. I need some for this upcoming crow season and i dont have any. I might have some stuff to trade. Pm me or post here thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

I got about 10 sillohets that have worked for me really well they dont look very good but they work fantastic if you want em $10.00 for 15 they are made of cardboard


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Where you at?


----------

